# Before and after



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Reinstalled the doors on this unit today. Finished painting he rest of this place on Monday.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice work! :thumbup:
What products did you use?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks great wje!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Sharp looking Rm..


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! That made all the difference in the world with those colors. Ties into the the fireplace much nicer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I love it when they say, "It looks BEAUTIFUL", as if it was my choice.

"they pick it, I stick it "


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great! The new color is much better imo.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good job! Looks nice and clean I like it. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Incredible. That's a feel good job. Photographs nicely. Often I'm doing cabinets in a house that looks like garbage. Beautiful work!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys, We used Ultra hide on the ceilings, Ultra on the walls and trim and Dulux Waterborne Alkyd on the cabinetry. It was in melamine finish, very similar to a full sheen eggshell. 

It was a bit of a budget job, as the job I originally priced was scaled back ,but it turned out awesome. 

The small mantle was conditioned with Circa 1850 conditioner 2 coats of cedar stain to match floors, and 3 coats of Varathane water base floor.


----------

